# axanthic/anery



## ern79

whats the difference, they both look black and white, i know axanthic is lacking yellow but if it leaves a grey snake, how would you know just by looking whether its anery or axanthic? pics would be good for reference


----------



## Quality_Snakes

depending on the species of the snake. not all snakes have both pigments (yellow and red), and depending on that also the appearance may vary.


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Do you have a particular species in mind for pictures?

Regardless, Anery lacks red/orange pigment, and as you said Xanthic lacks yellow, so it would depend on the natural colouration of the species as to what the morphs would look like, (i.e they would be the same as normal but without the appropriate colour).


----------



## ern79

claire_e_dodd said:


> Do you have a particular species in mind for pictures?
> 
> Regardless, Anery lacks red/orange pigment, and as you said Xanthic lacks yellow, so it would depend on the natural colouration of the species as to what the morphs would look like, (i.e they would be the same as normal but without the appropriate colour).


 ah that expleins a lot, i knew the definition of axanthic but didnt realise anery was lacking red/orange, i just thought it was lacking in "colour" other than greys and blacks. Answers my question, thanks.


----------



## Quality_Snakes

axanthic (lacking xantines, yellow pigments - cause the A is meaning without),
anerytristic ( lacking erytrines, red pigments - An same thing as above)


----------



## Ssthisto

claire_e_dodd said:


> Xanthic lacks yellow


Actually, "Xanthic" without the a in front of it would be an extra-yellow animal (as a "melanistic" would be an extra-black and an "erythristic" would be extra-red). 

The A- or An- prefix means "not" or "no". A-melanistic - no melanin. 

I am still hoping they'll discover an axanthic gene in corn snakes - having the reds and the greys and blacks without the yellows would be nifty


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Ssthisto said:


> Actually, "Xanthic" without the a in front of it would be an extra-yellow animal (as a "melanistic" would be an extra-black and an "erythristic" would be extra-red).
> 
> The A- or An- prefix means "not" or "no". A-melanistic - no melanin.
> 
> I am still hoping they'll discover an axanthic gene in corn snakes - having the reds and the greys and blacks without the yellows would be nifty


Ooops my bad, lack of sleep does not make me spell very well!

But yes I agree, we really need Axanthic corns!


----------



## ern79

i just noticed on a wholesalers list anery russian rats, surely this is wrong then as russian rats have yellow so if it were lacking this it should be axanthic?


----------



## claire_e_dodd

ern79 said:


> i just noticed on a wholesalers list anery russian rats, surely this is wrong then as russian rats have yellow so if it were lacking this it should be axanthic?


In theory I would agree, although some Russians are more of a creamy white than yellow so axanthic may not be right also. Unfortunately I'm not well up on this species so I couldn't say for definate, however looking at it from an unknowing point of view, I completely understand where you're coming from.

Where did you see this list? If it was in a shop it might be worth asking the staff, however if you don't know them and it's not a reputable shop be careful as some places would rather give you some cr*p answer they made up rather than say they don't know!


----------



## ern79

i am a retailer, this was on one of my wholesalers lists, a reputable one i might add.


----------



## claire_e_dodd

ern79 said:


> i am a retailer, this was on one of my wholesalers lists, a reputable one i might add.


Haha, I guess we may never know then! Definately has me stumped so I can see why you'd be confused, why not order a couple in and see what they look like?


----------

